# Take cover with E.N. Armoury - Shields!



## HellHound (Sep 14, 2005)

[imager]http://graphics.drivethrurpg.com/images/ENArmoury_Shields.jpg[/imager]

*Come back with your shield, or on it!*

We are excited to release the latest book in the expanding E.N. Arsenal line - the second E.N. Armoury book, following on the successfull heels of Ryan Nock's "E.N. Arsenal - Chainmail Bikini".

*E.N. Armoury - Shields*. This 32-page PDF written by Adam Windsor contains everything you need to optimize your shield-bearing warrior. This volume includes a brief history of shields, a collection of new shield variants (including the thrown discus shield, great shell shields, and locking shields), new shield-making materials and crafting techniques. 

For the skilled shieldsman, a collection of new shield-oriented feats are presented, along with five shield-oriented prestige classes

The Faithwarden - sworn to defend their church and faith. 
The Knight Herald - who goes forth under the banner of truce to represent the interests of his liege. 
The Ramshield Berserker - shieldgnawing fast and aggressive warriors of the Ramshield mountains. 
The Shieldmage - masters of protection and defensive magics. 
and the Tower Legionnaire - stalwart warriors and warrior-spellcasters who are masters of the tower shield.
The volume is rounded out by a pair of spells, five magic & psionic shield properties, four specific magic & psionic shields, a new alchemical item, and Belisar, the deity of shields, along with his domains of Community and Shields.

You can buy E.N. Armoury - Shields for $4.95 at both of our electronic storefronts!

RPGNow
DriveThruRPG


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 14, 2005)

We have such an odd marketing strategy. "If you like bikinis, buy this book of shields."

*grin*

I like it.


----------



## HellHound (Sep 14, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> We have such an odd marketing strategy. "If you like bikinis, buy this book of shields."




If you hold the shield right it will conceal anything that looking at all those naughty bikinis might cause... Well, except for eye strain - a shield won't hide your bloodshot eyes unless you are using it wrong.


----------



## HellHound (Sep 15, 2005)

Interesting fact: Sales of Chainmail Bikinis has spiked along with sales of Shields. I blame the advertising.


----------



## genshou (Sep 16, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Interesting fact: Sales of Chainmail Bikinis has spiked along with sales of Shields. I blame the advertising.



Now that IS odd...

I'll be picking up my copy for my tower shield-loving PC.  Thanks a bunch!


----------

